# IPhone ??



## tasir.ka (Nov 22, 2011)

Moved from another forum: PMd to state problem.

I can some plz help me which tech support website is good for iPhone 4 problem .. Discussion .. It will be great if any help me on this


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi,

Could you please and try to state your problem better? I am having trouble understanding what you need help with.


----------



## tasir.ka (Nov 22, 2011)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please and try to state your problem better? I am having trouble understanding what you need help with.


I have new iPhone .. I don't now to use that.. I have lot of problem in iTunes .. I cannot syn the app.. When syn. The apps it tell determinatio of app I cannot understand this plZ some one help me out


----------



## tasir.ka (Nov 22, 2011)

*how to sync apps to multiple computer*

HI 

i have my iPhone i need to sync my app to my 3 laptops..once i sync apps form my 1 laptop..then when i go two laptop to sync the apps form i tune..the first laptops apps will be deleted..plz help me how to sync the apps to multiple computers...


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Apple does not allow users to sync to more then one laptop. This stops people from sharing Apps between friends. You can only sync to one computer at a time.


----------

